# Square Enix to announce new title at Tokaigi 2015



## Krory (Jan 15, 2015)

The  indicated Square Enix's presence at Tokaigi this year where they'll show off _Bravely Second_, _Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare_, _Divekick: Addition Edition_, _Dragon Quest X Online_, _Dragon Quest Monsters: Super Light_, _Final Fantasy Explores_, _Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn_, _Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris_, _Theatrhythm Dragon Quest_ and... *finally*... a new title that has yet to be announced for Square Enix.

Tokaigi goes down January 31st - February 1st, and Square Enix has an entire hour-long block dedicated to whatever this new title is.

You can catch the live stream here when the time is upon us.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 16, 2015)

I WANT BRAVELY SECOND FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

I might have been excited about a Square Enix announcement if this were 2004.


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I might have been excited about a Square Enix announcement if this were 2004.



My thoughts exactly.  

Current SE doesn't interest me.

Though I guess that a new Deus Ex would interest me.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 16, 2015)

Its FFVII remake everyone get hype with me it'll be fun


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Its FFVII remake everyone get hype with me it'll be fun



Featuring Lightning somehow


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 16, 2015)

I can't wait to hear about another new mobile game that I'll never play!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 17, 2015)

It's an FFVII remake... for mobile devices... with micro-transactions... and Lightning is the new MC... and nothing else has actually been changed.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## asdfa (Jan 28, 2015)

I highly doubt SE has any manpower to spare to make a proper console game. So it's either outsourced and not actually developed by SE, or some simplistic title for PS4 that in no way lives up to any expectations, in case it actually is developed by them.

Either way disappointment is the name of the game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2015)

Hell, the games SE outsources are the only good ones they have anymore.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## asdfa (Jan 31, 2015)

As expected


----------

